# How much money did you make?



## westernmdlawn

Ok - so now everyone in the northeast probably has gotten to do some plowing. My question for all of you is how much money did you make for one storm, over the period of 1 or 2 days max. I'm a little down on things right now and am looking for some inspiration. Hope this question does not offend anyone, if so I apologize in advance. For those who don't mind sharing their numbers, I appreciate your help. 
This storm was my first time plowing ever, and unfortunantly, my truck is in the shop so it was useless for this storm. I had to use my 4 wheeler with a 4.5' plow. It worked well, but was slower and I had to be out in the elements exposed the whole time, which was not much fun. I made $300 in about 5.5 hours total. I'm trying to get a feel for what the potential is in my area with a truck and a plow, instead of an ATV. My plow is an 8' Fisher on an F250 351ci Auto. 
Thanks Everyone!!!


----------



## roblandscape

1450 10hrs, but I blew my trans. on the last driveway so I really made 0, but I will have a fresh trans.


----------



## GripTruk

I guess I made like $550 doing a lot for a gym, and $70 from a guy's driveway, that's it. I did a few friend's driveways and stuff, the rest of the time I was busy fixing the damn thing.... U-Joint, alternator, battery, lights, trip springs, fuel line, bunch more. Definitely spent more fixing this thing up in the past few weeks than I've made with it so far.

-Jer


----------



## CPSS

It's hard to really say. A lot of us have customers that are seasonal priced contracts. It would be better if it didn't snow at all!


----------



## BigDawg

I raked in about $1800.00. I sub at an airport and do a few gas stations and about 10 drive ways and of course the road side flaggers who flag you down to do there driveway. No equipment damage to report either, which is a good thing. That means next storm 2 things have to break to make up for it.


----------



## kipcom

Most of the plowers are still counting therepayup and are buried under 24" of snow....


----------



## Bossplower

One truck 10 hrs. Friday $2000 12hrs. Sat. $2000 .
Two good days solenoid on new 9'' Boss V got stuck almost burned up the motor took 2 hrs. to cool down before it would work again. Thank God it's under warrenty. 
ps. we got 8" on Fri. and 6" on Sat. heavy snows

Steve


----------



## ronsracing

It depends on your definition of made. First few storms break even covering truck cost.. like insurance and maintence.
I do arround 20 -25 driveway (loose track in the middle), I have 18 steady customers. I normally bill out about $500.00 plus what you pickup with people flagging you down.


----------



## edshipp19

Had a nice little saturday. 10 hrs one truck $2300 Didn't even do my 3 biggest accounts Went to all three sites with Mgt company rep and we decided together they didn't need to be done except sidewalks that were in the shade. Those three would have been another $1200


----------



## westernmdlawn

Wow guys, those are some impressive numbers! Thats the inspiration I'm looking for! I need to get my butt out there and sell some more contracts this season. Think I'm gonna run an ad in the local paper today and pass out some flyers in key locations. Now, if only I can get my dang truck out of the shop and my plow on!:realmad:


----------



## Erlee

I believe anyone in a metro area or its suburbs should have averaged at least $55.00-$60.00 per hour (not incl. o.e.) regardless of whether plow jobs were residential or commercial!


----------



## edshipp19

Just got back from a call to a McDonalds to try and fight 10 inches of snow that was never plowed needless to say it was all ice . I dumped about a yd of salt on it and was able to scrape it up a bit. Anyways the point of this post is they want to sign someone to plow it for the rest of the winter. It is just to far away for me and i really can't take any more accounts. It is located in Colombia MD at the intersection of Rt100 and Snowdens River Parkway. I would think you could get around $200 a push for it and im not sure on salt. If anyone is interested in taking it on give my cell a call and ill hook you up with the the corporate hancho in charge. (Just to warn you she is an idiot) 
Cell# 202-297-5938
Brian

Oh yeah i think she in charge of some others that don't have contracts yet either it could be some good business for someone


----------



## jonw440

$305. Driveways only.


----------



## jsaunders

25 hrs total including taking off the leaf box from the dump and putting the plows on the trucks- 4,100 
I get to HATE plowing at times then I look at what I average per hour Joel
ps- we got 15-24 inchs


----------



## PlowKid150

I do all residential driveways. Friday i was stuck on a damn plane trying to get back to philly from pittsburgh, so between friday night around 7 and sunday night around 9 i made a total of about 3000 with just my truck plowing, and my brother and i shoveling the remaining areas where the plow dosnt reach. Not bad for a couple days of work.


----------



## westernmdlawn

PlowKid150: 3000 for the weekend with just one truck? Wow, you did pretty good I'd say. Did you do a bunch of different accounts one time over the weekend, or the same x number of accounts repeatedly? If so, how many accounts did you service, and how many times each?


----------



## paponte

Did about $3K for 45 hrs. God it feels good to finally have gotten some sleep. :bluebounc


----------



## ford250LDMaster

20 hours worth of work 2800.at one point i made 412.00 in 45 minutes lol


----------



## North Country

We made some good coin! We won't know specifics until we P&L the storm but not without some mishaps (liabilities) anyone own a little green chevette? Check out the partial list! westernmdlawn Everyone is different it depends on how you run your biz, what is your customer base and demgraphic - Try to shoot for $150- $200 gross per hour per truck (Pickup) - You will cover Overhead, Direct Operating Expenses, Labor and still have a reasonable amount of $ going to the bottom.


----------



## litle green guy

I did $3300. Thats with one truck subbing on some parking lots and my other doing driveways, some commercial stuff and some subbing stuff. I think one of my trucks had about 20hrs and the other had about 30.


----------



## bcf

Made $300 the weekend. But that was with a blower/thrower and shovel, and no contracts. Wouldh've made another $200 if I didn't have to subout some work. I put an add in the paper Tuesday and got a call that morning. Once the plow is on I'm thinking payup payup payup


----------



## thannigan

I only have three driveways that I usually do with my tractor because I'm only 15. This past storm I never plowed with my tractor. I went plowing w/ a friend and he said if I helpe him that he would do my driveways for me, and pay me. I worked from 7-30 am until about 10 pm or so, and made $550, between working at the gas station pumping gas, and plowing. I even got to plow with a f 250. It was my first time plowing by my self, I did a whole parking lot. Next time I'll try and get a pic.
Over all I thought that I made out pretty well.
Usually it takes me 1 hour to do three driveways and ill make around $100
TIM


----------



## thannigan

I fotgot to tell everyone this in my previous post but two of my friends said that if I will shovel for them they will pay me $20 per hour, and do my driveways for me. So I mite just be doing that all winter. Hopefully not because plowing with my tractor is usually fun.


----------



## t4dodge

> _Originally posted by westernmdlawn _
> *My question for all of you is how much money did you make for one storm, over the period of 1 or 2 days max.
> *


A big fat $0.00 - I plow for the homeless and needy...

j/k

$300-ish for simple home driveways and one account that is a free full tank of gas for each push...


----------



## tjcezar

Well I've finally got some time to to check in here at plowsite. Spent the last couple of days trying to fix all the quarks my truck suffered from the storm. Any how my first time plowing and it felt good. I made $720 for about 10hrs behind the wheel costs not included. Could have made close to or more than $1000 but electrical difficulties delayed my start and cost me a couple of customers. Yeah well just picked up a nice commercial account yesterday (wouldn't have been able to take this one if I didn't lose the other ones). Hopefully I'll have no more problems and the next snow it will be time to make that green!:bluebounc


----------



## windmill

Our last to events were about 2" each and each one grosses about $1500 for about 6 - 8 hrs.


----------



## bastalker

Made around $1500.00 after expenses....


----------



## indianabc

Made ZERO - ZIP - NOTHTING. It didn's snow here


----------

